# Woofer repair Parts? Need spiders!!



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Don't know if this is the right place to post this, but no other sub-forum seemed to be a reasonably good fit...

I'm looking for (no, _frantically searching for_ would be a better description) replacement spiders for some subs. I've contacted a number of speaker repair outfits so far, and tried contacting the sub manufacturer, all to no avail. Ebay, Amazon, Google searches, etc., all have turned up nothing. The repair would be actually quite easy, if I could just find the parts I need.

The spider I need is 9" OD (up to 9.250" would be fine), ID is inconsequential, as I'll probably have to trim whatever I find. The OD is the biggest issue. Now, fixmyspeakers.com does have some approx. the size I need, but they're really stiff (I've already purchased some, and they're just not going to work). The spiders I'm replacing are probably a "B", possibly even an "A" (compliance is typically rated A to E, with E being the stiffest, or least compliant). They're really flimsy. Not at all what I expected to find on these woofers, but I guess I should have expected it.

Anybody have some ideas where I can find these (or a secret stash)?


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Maybe you could ask this seller if he has what you need?

Subwoofer Speaker Spider Damper Big Lot 393 Pieces | eBay


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

shawnk said:


> Maybe you could ask this seller if he has what you need?
> 
> Subwoofer Speaker Spider Damper Big Lot 393 Pieces | eBay



I've sent a message to that seller, but it looks as though he has pretty much the same pieces that fixmyspeakers (PSI) has, and they're too stiff.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

What speaker is it specifically ?


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Morel Ultimo 12.

Same upper assembly as the Ultimate 12, just different impedance. 

Incidentally, Morel now states the MSRP of an Ultimo re-cone kit as $399, while the Ultimate re-cone kit at Madisound is only around $160. The carbon fiber layer on the Ultimo's cone can't possibly add that much more to the price...


----------



## 82cj8 (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks like sundownz or FI could point you in the right direction .Possibly stereo integrity


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

You can probably trim the outside as well ?

The SI BM MKIV spider is 10" -- could trim a roll off the OD. It's also very compliant.

I am pretty sure Nick has some in stock.


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Email sent...


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't see anything in my inboxes. Can you re-send your email to the htsales email address? Thanks.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Have you tried The Speaker Exchange, or Springfield Speaker Repair?

Speaker Exchange | Your one stop for all things speaker!Speaker Exchange
Springfield Speaker Repair - (417) 501-4522


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

hurrication said:


> Have you tried The Speaker Exchange, or Springfield Speaker Repair?
> 
> Speaker Exchange | Your one stop for all things speaker!Speaker Exchange
> Springfield Speaker Repair - (417) 501-4522


Yep and Yep. No dice.

Nick, you _now_ have email at the specified address. Thanks!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I have sent you an invoice for three of my 2.5" by 10" spiders.  I hope they work out for your application.


----------



## Freedom First (May 17, 2010)

Thank you, Nick! Payment sent.

I'll report back and let you know how it worked out.


----------

